# Problem With Fellow Camper's Pets?



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Please welcome Leo, our new member to our family. Leo is 7 weeks old and will keep the pests and animals and everything else away when he grows up. Right now he is being hand raised until he is old enough to be on his own. Leo is a ball of fun and is just like a kitten except a bit stronger and the claws are not as sharp. He purrs and trips over his own feet. He loves being scratched behind his ear and under his chin. Leo eats, plays, sleeps and sleeps, plays and eats









We figure we would take him camping once he is 4 months old - What do you think? Really do not have to worry about your neighbours pets


















Next picture is my DW holding Leo. Leo is very kind & gentle. His only wish is to play.










Next pic is Ben petting Leo who is just about to fall asleep. No he has not started using the house for a scratching post. The sad part is that Leo will be with us only for a short period of time. He will grow very quickly and will be living with other lions in a proper habitat.










Thor


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Only 7 weeks - how much does he weigh? He looks like he could already have a great snack on most others pets!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Leo is actually lighter than you think. He has a pot belly like a puppy. My guess he weighs around 25lbs. Our house cat thinks he is the coolest animal ever.

Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just showed the family this post...

Now they want to come up to your house and see Leo!!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is awesome thor
Cordell said he want to play with Leo









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I should bring him to the rally. What kind of papers do you need to get a lion across the border????

Does the campground have a rule stating that pets have to be tied up??? Can you imagine walking Leo around a campground









Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Leo is AWESOME ........ I know your family will enjoy him immensely!
I'm jealous, wish he was at my house. 
Please take lots of pictures & movies of him as he grows & keep us posted on his progess.









Riz


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Very cool. You should post this in the MOD section as a new anti theft device.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

campmg said:


> Very cool. You should post this in the MOD section as a new anti theft devise.
> [snapback]87016[/snapback]​


The best system one could have. However, feeding the anti theft device is another issue









Here is another pic. Actually the connection is through my wife. She is very good friends and works with zoo keepers.










Thor


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

So your a surrogate (sp) family for this little lion cub? What an honor.

Have fun with this once in a lifetime experience.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah Thor I can see the looks you would get from some campers

Don


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

That's one really wild pet, Thor.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is one on the opposite side of the scale. Petie is 3 months old.










Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

What is it?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor,

Hey, you know all that stuff I have said about you in the past?

I was just kidding!.... Really.....

Buddy?

Um, Nice kitty! NICE KITTY!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: The airplane still will take off though. I don't care which way the conveyor belt is turning!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is a bigger picture.










Can you guess what he is? There is a kids show featuring this type of animal.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Cordell says its a Lemar

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Cordell says its a Lemar
> 
> Don
> [snapback]87046[/snapback]​


Cordell is correct - Petie is a 3 month old ringtail Lemar.
















Now what show?

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Cordell says its a Lemar
> ...


Zoboomafoo?

Happy Tails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Cordell says its a Lemar
> ...


Dora the Explorer

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Who are you . . . . really? Are you Joan Embry? No wait. You wouldn't be Joan. You must be . . . . does anybody remember?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

the "Trusty assistant" Jim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Katrina said:


> the "Trusty assistant" Jim
> [snapback]87079[/snapback]​


Ahhhh, how could anyone forget. Used to love those bits on Carson.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You are correct PDX Doug

Zaboomafoo

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> You are correct PDX Doug
> 
> Zaboomafoo
> 
> ...


Ya know . . . it used to be that this site was safe for kids, but if you guys are gonna use that kind of language . . . .


----------



## damar92 (Jan 28, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Who are you . . . . really? Are you Joan Embry? No wait. You wouldn't be Joan. You must be . . . . does anybody remember?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know, he must be Captain Kangaroo, or his trusty side kick Mr. GreenJeans.

COOL PICTURES!!

Keep them coming,

Darryl


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

damar92 said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > Who are you . . . . really?Â Are you Joan Embry?Â No wait.Â You wouldn't be Joan.Â You must be . . . . does anybody remember?Â
> ...


or maybe steve Irwin. you know, the crocodile hunter guy with the ausie accent!!

"Criekie, he almost bit me face off!! yes, you are a naughty one, aren't you."


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds like Merlin Olsen's been reborn! J+Wait 'till we hear about the problems back at the ranch - all covered by Mutual of Omaha and we'll know for sure!!!

Thor, what's the story here? Do you serve as a surrograte often? Are these babies orpans? Injured? Too young to be left alone overnight at the zoo???? You have NO idea how jealous we are at Wolfwood!!! TELL!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You have to keep it a secret. My DW is a vet. The odd time she helps out at a zoo. Some of wierd things she has been involved with - blow darting wart hogs and doing teeth on a lion









Most of the time we only have them for a few hours or overnight when the zoo keeper is away for a night or a weekend. I really enjoy it even if it is only for a few hours. The kids think it is the greatest thing.









Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Now what I do not mention is that they are wild animals and they are not house broken









Thor


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Sounds like Merlin Olsen's been reborn!
> [snapback]87320[/snapback]​


Thats spelled "Marlin Perkins"


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Now what I do not mention is that they are wild animals and they are not house broken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course they are (& aren't)! That's what makes them so wonderful!!! WOW! What a wonderful thing for you/your wife/your kids to have a chance to be involved with. WAAAAAYYYYYYY to many people go out & get their designer pets and then realize that - well gee ---- they're wild animals







I used to be licensed as a Raptor Rescue & Rehab (in th emidwest...then moved so lost the license)....breathtakingly awesome creatures! Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Katrina said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like Merlin Olsen's been reborn!
> ...










shy







shy







shy








Right







shy







shy







shy


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Katrina said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like Merlin Olsen's been reborn!
> ...


I was ready to get the football out - or try to find Michael Landon.







And I was talking about Jim Fowler anyway. Boy, Marlin Perkins. Now you're really taking me back.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> Some of wierd things she has been involved with - blow darting wart hogs and doing teeth on a lion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. Sounds like how DW is caring for the mother-in-law lately.









Sorry. Sometimes I just can't resist.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Now what I do not mention is that they are wild animals and they are not house broken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have room for the young lad









No really that is great that the kids can see different kinds of animals up close









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Now that was funny









"Designer pets" - You really have to your homework with these. Keeping a lion at home is nuts. Even at 7 weeks you can tell that Leo is a lion and not a kitten. Yes he plays like a kitten but you can already feel the power that this animal has. In a few months a playful scratch from his claws will become something that will require stiches. The size of his paws are turely amazing. The teeth which are baby teeth are the size of a medium dog.

Just interacting with Leo you can tell why he will become "King of the beasts" This animal deserves respect and a proper facility not a house or in your backyard. We consider ourselves lucky to have the ability to share sometime with baby animals that normally you do not have a chance to interact with. All baby animals are very cute but they do grow up. I cannot wait to see Leo in a few years when he is fully grown and remember that I rubbed his belly and got him to purr







But once grown, I will not walked into his home.

Actually most of the interaction we have is at the zoo (behind the scenes) or at the animal care givers house and this usuallyonly occurs when they are very young.

Thor


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Thor said:


> Now what I do not mention is that they are wild animals and they are not house broken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its amazing how adaptable some animals can be. My buddy has some briar goats, one of the mothers died giving birth late last fall. since it was cold, and the other goats shunned the baby, he brought it indoors, hand fed it and kept it in a box at night. Well, it was'nt long before the baby was jumping out of the box, and into the bed, where she would stay all night. The AMAZING part is that she never did her "business" in the bed. She would wake up early, run across my buddies head, and run to the kitchen where she would promptly pee on the vinyl floor. Then she would usally jump up on the sofa to look out the window, and "talk". Over a period of about two months, she wet the carpet only twice. Pretty amazing for a goat.
She now lives outside in the fence with the other goats. Spoiled rotten.
Fred


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RVCarolina said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > Now what I do not mention is that they are wild animals and they are not house broken
> ...


WOW that's Amazing

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> You are correct PDX Doug
> 
> Zaboomafoo
> 
> ...


What can I say... I have small kids!









That is all so cool, Thor. Which one are you taking to your rally?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I can just imagine the reaction of the otheer campers whem ol' Leo let's loose with a big roar in the middle of the night. Can't you just see everyone peeking out their windows trying to figure out what the heck it was?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Leo will not be attending any rallies.







Our experience with him will be very short. I do not think the fridge is big enough for his super. I do not wish him to snack on peoples pets.

Cool story about the goat.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow! What a beautiful animal and what an incrediable experience for your family. Please keep us posted on Leo's progress and keep posting the photos. Hey, my dh shouldn't complain about me wanting a Corgi after I show him these photos!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

You and your family have some truly awesome experiences. To see some of God's creatures so up close and personal. 
I think some people must be truly crazy to try to make pets of wild animals.

Rita


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well unfortunately for us but good for Leo...He has left our family and is back in his real home. It seems like it was only a few hours but our whole family enjoyed the experience of petting and playing with a lion. Leo rejoined his 2 other brothers which is the best for Leo. The great thing is Leo will only be a 5min drive away. I will post pic from time to time.

Most of our interaction with "wild animals" is at the animal caregivers' house. We still consider ourselves lucky for the experience.

I also ask my DW what is next???? Maybe a baby elephant or baby hippo.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor
Peg said a baby elephant








She loves elephants

Don


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Thor said:


> Here is a bigger picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Cute!


----------



## shrlyjo (Nov 20, 2005)

It would be so neat having a baby lion in your house even for a short time. He has got to be so much fun to play with!!! Its so great that you and your family can have such an adventure to remember!!!....Shirley Jo


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> So your a surrogate (sp) family for this little lion cub? What an honor.
> 
> Have fun with this once in a lifetime experience.
> 
> ...


Totally agree...He is such a CUTIE







I want one, I do ,I do , and i'm over 40!!!My cats could use a big brother!!! Keep us posted on this lil' fella will you???


----------

